# So worried about my weight for egg share at the Lister



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I have my 1st consultation at the Lister tomorrow. I have been really good and stuck to my diet and managed to lose a stone in 1 month. However, my BMI is still 31. I am petrified that they will weigh me tomorrow and subsequently don't accept me for egg share.

I know I have recently asked the question, but has ANYONE ever been weighed by the consultant on consultation day?

So worried

Thanks

xx


----------



## goingcrazy78 (Sep 6, 2011)

hope84 hi hun i dont know of anyone thats been weighed at the first consultation i think with a bmi of 31 you will be just fine i know they say bmi of 30 but at just 1 over your not going to look obviously over the bmi criteria so i dont think they will bother hun im sure everything will go brilliantly best of luck


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Weight is a tricky one, I had to lose 30lb to get my bmi to 30, all I can say is go tomorrow & explain you have tried hard & lost weight, but your not a miracle worker & can't lose the rest over night (if only) explain you are still dieting & that you will have achieved the correct bmi by your next appointment, it's only a few lb so I don't see the problem as its not as though you will be egg sharing as soon as next week or anything so they 'should' be ok, wear light weight clothes, & don't eat before your appointment, half the time we weigh a few lb more due to meals we have eaten or wearing heavier clothes. I'm sure you will be ok. X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I commented on this before, but anyway...

I wasn't weighed at my consultation. I wouldn't mention it unless they do, *but you do need to put your height and weight on your medical history, and they will work out your BMI from that during your consultation with the doctor*. There's certainly no harm in stressing how much weight you've lost - good for you by the way! I dieted off 5 stone before my consultation because I was so worried about my weight (to be fair I was very obese before) so was quite disappointed when they didn't weigh me. I feel much more comfortable with a BMI of 27.

Aside from the health benefits to you, it's also worth bearing in mind that a lower BMI is likely to be more attractive to a potential recipient, so there are good reasons for getting your weight down.

If it _does_ come up as an issue, I'm sure that if you show you're committed to losing more weight while you wait for your test results etc. to come back, they'll agree to provisionally accept you. After all, a BMI of 31 is very borderline.

Good on you for losing a stone already. x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Pug lover - reminds me of one of my appointments, when I lost nearly 3 stone, they didnt weigh me & I'd literally starved for months to lose it, I requested to be weighed, wasn't having all that work go un noticed lol x


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha, ivfmamma, I was miffed too, because I made a point of eating lightly for days beforehand, all soups and fruit.

Do your clinics tell your recipient what your bmi is?  My clinic doesn't they just tell height, eye colour and hair colour.  

Hope, I agree with the others, if they query it, explain how you've lost some and what you're doing to lose some more.  It'll be better for you in the long run anyway, as it will increase your own IVF chances.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies,

I will just see what happens when I get there. I wont eat before going and wear some slimming clothes. 

Eek, im so nervous!

Thanks again

xx


----------

